# 5 Happy Questions



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? :cuddle


2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? :high5


3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? :drunk


4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? :blah


5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? :cig


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 

Umm... Dunno I do little things for people.


2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 

A girl I met in 9th grade. Her locker was next to mine and we got along instantly. I moved away the next year but I still consider her a close friend and we have visited each other occasionally.


3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 

These are hard questions, lol. I'm always aware of myself and my surrounding and other people. I care too much about other peoples happiness rather than my own. You could call that a fault too. I am openminded.


4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 

IDK, understanding why people act the way they do? Noticing things others don't.


5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 

With a career.

That was fun, Thanks! :boogie


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior (Aug 11, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 
I became more thoughtful, i actually didn't think too much of what other people go through. I was always focused on myself because i believe that if i can't better myself then i can't help anyone else or make anyone else's life easier.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 
I feel as if i don't have this but if i HAD to choose, i'd say my friend that i've known forever now which is actually an ex of mine but she knows me better than anyone else i believe and to this day we still speak after numerous fights and negative things, for some reason we're still close.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 
Gaming?

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 
Computer stuff, like html, c++, hex editing, fixing something, understanding something (all computer) (although i still need to learn more c++ and other stuff)

5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?
Work and make great money, more than now. Have moved out from this city, maybe to another state. Be married to my wonderful partner. Have a dog. Continue to help others out. Play less, work harder. Be active. No more anxiety. No more depression (as often anyways). No more negativity. More social. More friends. Better life.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 
I work with children who have developmental disabilities. Hopefully, I've helped them to grow.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 
I have close friends from junior high who are still my closest friends. We're all close, but there's one in particular who I have a little more in common with. We have the same tastes and the same sense of humor.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 
Memorize and remember things.

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 
Spelling and writing.

5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 
In my own apartment with a different, better paying job, and in a committed relationship.


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

These are quite good replies. Thanks for posting 'em


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?*

I have had my current best friend tell me that I changed his life for the better because I helped him see the positive in life. I am also the first person he came out of the closet to. Even though right now I am not the most positive person I guess I was in the past and still have my moments.

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with?*

A girl, my best friend, that I met in high school who now lives on the opposite side of the globe and who I barely talk to anymore  We've experienced so much life together and so many special moments that only happen once in a lifetime. Some of the best memories I will ever have in my life and the stories that make me laugh the most include her in them.

*3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most?*

This is going to be a shallow one for me. When im at my skinniest it is my looks that I have going for me. But even when I am at that weight nothing really changes in my life ...and then I just gain the weight back so... 

I guess personality wise im the type who is very open and a deep thinker; to the point where I get 'tmi' or 'don't go there' from some people (this is once somebody breaks the ice, or when I am comfortable with people, never with strangers) or I get the 'wise beyond my years' compliment. Also, I have lived all over the world so I guess that makes me cultured and somewhat interesting I guess.

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with?*

multitasking. And that came after a lot of thought...I'm not really sure.

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?*

Married, a good job or getting a masters degree, having a couple friends, more happy


----------



## i l o n a (Jun 21, 2013)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?*

Uhm, I'm not sure :/ I guess I'm a good friend?

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? *

My best friend is a girl I've known for ten years now. We went to school together for 8 yrs but funnily our friendship became a lot stronger when we graduated. Rellay happy to have her in my life 

*3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? *

I learn languages easily.

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? *

See #3.

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? *

I'd like to
- be done with university.
- move out of my parents' house.
- be in a relationship.


----------



## Desiderium (Aug 12, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? :cuddle

I helped my boyfriend find a new job after he lost the job he loved so much. He's now earning enough to support himself AND have fun, which he didn't half a year ago.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? :high5

My best friend is from school. We no longer go to school together of course but she's known me for more than ten years. We can communicate at a level where we don't even have to really talk, but can look at each other, or just say half a sentence. Sometimes we don't even complete them. We eat a lot of good meals together and talk about life and family.  She makes me really happy.


3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? :drunk

I already mentioned this in another thread but I can make people laugh really easily.

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? :blah

Umm, typing fast on a keyboard, and English. It's my second language.


5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? :cig
At the countryside in a big house with my boyfriend and kids.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 
I've been there for my best friend a lot, so that.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 
I've had a few close relationships


3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 
Listening to people when they need to talk without interjecting or trying to solve the problem, just letting them vent.


4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 
Reading I suppose, that and staying calm.


5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 
Having travelled to a few places on my list, gotten my associates in nursing, met more people.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 

There have been times I made people feel less alone.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 

Although friendships have been complicated, I've been lucky enough to have had a decent number.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 

Putting myself in other people's shoes.

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 

Enjoying movies.

5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 

Making enough money online to support art (specifically movies/tv shows/etc. on Kickstarter) and in better health.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? *

I like to think that I have helped out my best friend, and only friend, by hearing him out and helping him through his problems. And most of all, just by being his friend I've made his life better.

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with?

*I don't want to mention any names, but he is my best friend I met at college. My first actual close friend, a person I can talk about anything with. Another person I had a close relationship was a girl I had grown fond of, we talked a lot but it turned out she wasn't interested in anything I had to offer as a person as she continuously said she was busy and that she would get back to me when I asked her out, she never did. I thought she liked me and we had a strong relationship but I grew fed up of her turning me down and now she's gone, she's gone off to uni and I will never see her again.
* 
3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most?

*I stay true to myself, I keep promises and I help people. No one has ever truly thanked me for helping them or even showed any evidence of using my advice but I feel like they have the choice and I'm still helping them in a way. Also I'm a pretty creative person when I can take my mind away from negativity.
*
4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with?

*First thing I think of is the ability to wake up early in the morning and actually enjoy it as I enjoy early morning atmosphere. I might be contradicting myself here but I think I'm able to not care about what people think, a lot of people worry too much about what society as a whole thinks of them, meaning they have to stick to what society tells them too. Like sheep. The reason i might be contradicting myself is because I mentioned once before that I spend a lot of time feeling as if I'm being judged by people but as a matter of fact I don't actually care what they think, I wonder what they think of me but it doesn't change they way I act or do things like it does some people.
*
5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?

*Alive and well. No, there's more. I would like to be living by myself, have people who care for me and understand me, to have the choice between spending time alone and not being afraid to go out with friends and family.

Most of all, to not be as depressed as I am today.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1.

I remember this lonely girl who tried to befriend me but instead of pulling her into my own lonely world I pushed her away and more towards an actual social life, she might hate me for it, but I feel she's better off this way.

2.

My best friend is probably this guy who I've known for idk what is it like 6 years now? He was the first friend I made in highschool and the only time I ever tried to make friends with someone, he's somewhat of a loser like me, but he's been able to put up with me for all these years and pretty knows everything about me and never judged me for it so he can't be all that bad.

3.

Uhh, I'm supposedly pretty good at English, also I have a terrific sense of orientation and pretty much never get lost, anywhere, ever, no matter what.

4.

Picking myself up again, whatever happens.

5.

Working, living on my own and hopefully abit less lonely, but idk about the latter there lol.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

_1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?_
I had an acquaintance who failed her driving test and she was very upset about it. So I told her it was ok and most people fail their first time. And we talked some more and I tried to cheer her up. Then later she told me talking to me made her feel a lot better.

_2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with?_
I had a best friend I grew up with. I had two best friends actually, but one I would hang out with more often. We did a lot of fun stuff, like prank calling. That was before everyone had a cell phone, so people would reply to their home phones. We were such little brats lol, although she was more cautious than me and would listen to her parents more than I did. I was sad when we grew apart during teen years.

_3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most?_
I was always good at sports. I can still do a handstand at my age.

_4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with?_
Technology. I can usually figure out how to set something up or solve my computer issues. I know there are people who really struggle with it.

_5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?_ 
Living in a different location. Have a job that is sufficient to pay for my living expenses and in a long term relationship hopefully.


----------



## LightningMuse (Sep 12, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 

This is a bit of a general answer, but I always try to cheer up someone when they are sad, regardless of it they are my friend or a random stranger.

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 

My best friend is my little sister. We have the same sense of humor, and always have a ridiculous amount of fun together no matter where we are or what we're doing.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 

I'm a very compassionate person towards all living things. I have a deep respect for life and don't like to see anything suffer.

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 

I'm really good at winging it! Just throwing myself into a situation where I have no idea what I'm doing and having a positive experience.

5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 

I'd like to have my own home, a pet hedgehog, a little pet pig, have a kickass boyfriend, and be working as an environmental scientist.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

> 1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?


Shared my experiences with overcoming things and being a listener to anyone who really needs it.



> 2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with?


A cousin.



> 3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most?


My vivid and vast imagination.



> 4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with?


Being selfless.



> 5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?


Hopefully in a healthy and godly relationship with someone and also brought happiness and support to many people I cross paths with who need it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?*

Being a good friend

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? *

a Person on here who i met and have been talking to for 3 years

*3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? *

Being funny

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? *

Drawing

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? *

Independent and anxiety free


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? *
Tell them that they deserve happiness (I'm not exactly sure if it made their _entire_ life better)

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? *
Currently two amazing people I met on a website in 2009. We have told each other everything and I love them so much.

*3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? *
Either writing, or something to do with my memory or intuition. You'd have to ask someone who knows me well!

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? *
Language arts/English

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?*
In college, either in Florida, Ohio, or Scotland.


----------



## Tokio (Oct 10, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better? 
Being a good friend

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? 
My friend from elementary school. We were inseparable. But then middle school came along and she found new friends, and left me behind.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? 
I'm pretty good at drawing.. Oh, and I have an awesome Poker Face! 

4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? 
Hmm.. I'm a pretty fast learner when it comes to learning new languages.

5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? 
College, hopefully.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

1. Gave them my whole heart and friendship when they diodn't have anyone who would be there for them.

2. Sadly.. I've never had a great best friend. Only a bunch of two faced fake people with issues.

3. Learn quickly. I was the first one who learned how to drive.

4. Understanding things.

5. In my career and away from El Paso for sure. Away from Texas in general.


----------



## Huskie66 (Dec 29, 2012)

*1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?*

Well I can't remember a specific situation, but I always try to help a friend or anyone really who needs a hand. I try to think of myself in their shoes.

*2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with? *

I have known my best friend since kindergarten and we are still best friends to this day. We are very similar and I would probably say he knows me better than my own family. Very lucky to have such a cool friend in my life.

*3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most? *

Well i've been told im a good listener, don't know if that is good or bad hahaha. Im pretty good at skateboarding too. Don't know how well that fits here but thats all i can think of for now

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with? *

Well other than those listed in #3, im kind of good at math i suppose

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years? *

In 5 years I will hopefully have better coping techniques for anxiety, or gotten rid of most of it. I would also like to be more self sufficient.


----------



## NooNoo98 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. What is something that you've done, which has made someone's life a little bit better?*
I was my bf's first best friend. Someone noticing him makes him happy. :3

2. Who was your best friend, or your closest relationship with?*
Still my boyfriend.

3. What is your golden trait, or what can you do better than most?
Writing stories.

*4. What comes easily to you that other people struggle with?
Finnish grammar and writing.

*5. Where would you ideally like to be in 5 years?*
Studying law in England, published a book and together with my honey.


----------

